# Like Elton John? Get 400 of his songs via Apple's ITunes.



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been a fan of the man for years. Nice to know he's officially releasing his music for easier access. 


> Sir Elton John is to make his back catalogue available for digital download, he announced today.
> 
> The collection spans four decades and comprises more than 400 tracks.
> 
> ...


----------

